# Salmonella



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 21, 2012)

Are reptiles born carrying salmonella, or do they pick it up from their environment? I was just curious because I was thinking that if it was latter case, would it be possible to have a salmonella-free reptile if you were a responsible keeper and kept the enclosure really clean? I have been wondering the answer to this question for years.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 21, 2012)

_I think it would be both born with as well as picked up, they are egg born. They may not carry as much at birth but it grows over time by being introduced and exposed to more thngs. So it would be highly unlikley to raise any thing salmonella free. Since every animal carries one type or another if not quite a few including humans. 

If not picked up from their food they'll definitley get if from other animals, feces and even being handled by us. _


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2012)

Salmonella is a genus of bacteria. It is part of normal gut flora in reptiles, people, mammals, birds, fish. We have hundreds of bacteria living in our intestine. For the most part, we are resistant to certain strains unless we are introduced to a new strain, a particular strain is virulent, or there is an overgrowth.

There are over 500 types of Salmonella and at least 22 different types of Salmonella in the feces of most reptiles. A couple of particular strains may cause people to become sick. Children usually get sick from Salmonella from reptiles and adults usually get sick from Salmonella from food. I'm sure it is has to do with exposure and building immunity, and the fact that kids don't wash their hands very often while putting everything in their mouths.

You can reduce the incidence of contamination by keeping the enclosure clean and removing poop as soon as possible. You can keep your animals clean and wash your hands frequently. But you can't really get the Salmonella out of them. It serves a purpose as normal gut bacteria. It's like the Staph that lives on our skin. We all have "flesh eating bacteria" around us, but only an unfortunate few will have to battle a nasty infection from it.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 22, 2012)

Like I said, I was just curious about this fact and I often get questions about it. I figured they were born with it. I've always practiced proper hygiene when handling my reptiles and I clean out feces daily. In 20 years, I'm pleased to say I have never gotten sick form my animals and neither has anyone else. Thank you guys for your insight.


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 22, 2012)

loving this thread =) I've always wondered about it too. I have a friend who keeps bearded dragons and she's....a bit PARANOID! OVER paranoid!! 
she came over for the first time and she was so freaked out and constantly asked about my hygiene practices and what not. Her beardie climbed up to her shoulder and she IMMEDIATELY ran to the bathroom to wash her arm because she "didn't want the small scratches to become infected with salmonella" Im sure she was having a mini panic attack while being at my house LOL. she was grossed out by my tegu! Needless to say she didn't stay long....lol.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 22, 2012)

Laura, correct me if I am wrong, but it is my impression that Salmonella has to be ingested and is not passed by touch unless you put your fingers in your mouth. I use an alcohol hand sanitizer after handling my Tegus and snakes as well as washing them. 
In what seems like a previous life, I bought a Red Cheek painted turtle for my daughter. The one time I wan't careful, I got it. It was the most miserable thing that has ever happened to me. Get it and you will think you are going to die and some people do.
Tell your friend that I have had more nonvenomous snake bites, a couple of Tegu bites, little scratches and large scratches than she is years old and I have never had an infection from any of them. But like I said I use alcolhol after every handling and also when what ever reptile draws blood.

By the way, what were the little turtles you used to be able to buy in pet stores for around a dollar? Pretty little things, salmonella and all.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 22, 2012)

I worry more about getting Salmonella poisoning from the raw chicken meals I prepare for my tegus, than I do from them. LOL


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, Salmonella needs to be ingested. You already have many strains of it in your body and on your skin. It's just all around us like the millions of other bacteria.

Like RamblinRose said, you far, far more likely to get Salmonella poisoning from your kitchen. I think the statistic is like 6% of reported cases of Salmonella are actually linked to reptiles.

Yep, you can still buy all those little turtles and some fairs give them away as prizes. I think it is better now. But people buy turtles for little kids who put them in their bedrooms. Kids play with turtles whenever they want, don't wash their hands, touch everything, Salmonella bacteria reproduce, kids touch stuff or put it in their mouths. Kids get sick, go to er, turtles are cultured and found to have Salmonella. Well duh...most of them have Salmonella! But what about the poor turtle set-up and lack of sanitation on the part of the parents? So the reptiles get the bad rap. Stuff like that and the poor logic behind it really bugs me! Since I work with kids and animals, it is something I've had to look into.

The intestinal tract is sterile during formation, but intestinal flora is acquired during the birth/hatching process and in early life. Many young animals are poop eaters for this reason.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting read Laura. I had no idea there were so many kinds. I haven't had any issues with any herps I've had. It seems like common sense to wash your hands. And don't lick the lizards lol.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 23, 2012)

Intestinal flora is an interesting subject. Every one has pretty much the same and the reason I don't get sick from Salmonella or the E. coli running around in me is that what is ever in my is "my brand". Someone's or something else's brand will make me sick. In Mexico, I have gotten sick after somehow getting a little tap water in me. The locals drank it with no ill effect. What ever was in the water, was already in them and thus was native flora. Now this does not include amebic diseases which can kill anyone.


----------

